# Black goldfish. >.>



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, yeah I posted in the wrong spot about this at first sorry about that. Can't seem to delete the other, but how can one tell a black moor goldfish's gender? I have one as does a neighbors daughter, we are both wondering about it.


----------

